# Millwaukee super hawg question



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I just bought a new super hawg and the handle has a very small amount of play, the handle where the trigger is. I don't want to open it up to tighten some screws if that is the way they where meant to be, does anybody have one and can tell me if there is any play in the handle? Thanks in Advance


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

I just checked mine, and it's almost new. It does have little bit of play.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Those handles spin 90 degrees.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you guys


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Sorry I'm late. The play is because you can rotate the handle. Just push the big black button to spin it.


----------

